#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [照片] 飛碟與麥田圈圖片

## Evan

1 
外星人也會搞太極耶

2 
種覺得 這好像是一個空間 下面那是走道 走道旁有很多門 上面有天花板

3 
這是蝴蝶嗎? 很像又不是 還是外星蝴蝶呢?

4 
看起來好像麵包 = =

5 
這是不是代表永不分離的意思

6 
看起來很像是某種電磁波

7 
這好像是一朵花喔

8 
好像玫瑰喔

9 
這我就想像不出來是什麼了

10 
石頭?

11 
玻璃窗?

12 

13 

14 

15 

16 
這張好像蟲子

17 

18 

19 
又是一朵花?

20 

接下來是飛碟圖片

1 
這張我很喜歡 不知道為什麼

2 
這張很漂亮 我也喜歡

3 

4 

5 

老實說 我之前課堂上無聊 亂畫麥田圈 花了我兩節課的時間  還要用圓規下去畫 用尺量距離跟圈圈大小以及對秤 還要用螺旋狀圈圈 害我好想吐 (因為頭暈暈的) 後來完成了 本來要跟大家分享 但是手機被沒收 又沒掃瞄機 所以沒辦法貼啦 我朋友 凱獅雷 還跟我學麥田圈@@ 很像扯太遠了  各位大大 我是課堂無聊亂畫 請勿學 凱獅雷還跟我說他也很想吐

----------


## wingwolf

非常感謝Evan提供那麽多照片
特別是麥田怪圈的照片，很多呢，而且也比較全了^^
那些切成圓圈圈的小圖，感覺很適合做成硬幣or胸章等等，給UFO愛好者們收藏XDD（誤）

話說麥田怪圈和UFO*照片*方面
目前仿佛都還沒有官方確認真實的

麥田怪圈，很多都是可以人工在一晚上做出來的
目前好像已經發展成産業了？
記得以前探索頻道有演過，自制或收委托的“麥田圈藝術家”們~~~

而UFO，可能是PS的、自然現象、探照燈光、閃電、風筝、路燈，等等等等……

只不過——
像外星智慧生物這種東西
不管那些各種“證據”有多少是假的
只要*有一個*是真的，就足夠用以證明其存在了  :Very Happy:

----------

